# Rims



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

You could look here for some ideas.








**Official Aftermarket Wheels Thread**


Go back to COMG- The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide Thanks to the idea from a fellow member that recently joined, I figured I'd establish this thread and help make his idea come to fruition. This thread's purpose is for members to post what aftermarket wheels they have on their Cruze for...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

You can use plastidip to paint your wheels. If you don't like the outcome then you can easily remove it.


----------

